# LHCF is now FREE???



## Glib Gurl (Oct 2, 2009)

I just logged in and it said somethign about registering in order to read threads. I hope that it still costs to post . . . otherwise I want my five dollas back


----------



## tyrablu (Oct 2, 2009)

...


----------



## Jhuidah (Oct 2, 2009)

I saw someone posting as a "guest." If they were posting for free, that's crap.


----------



## brg240 (Oct 2, 2009)

Glib Gurl said:


> I just logged in and it said somethign about registering in order to read threads. I hope that it still costs to post . . . otherwise I want my five dollas back


 i'm pretty sure you can't see all the threads and you can't post without paying. or maybe they changed i don't know.


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 2, 2009)

So that you know - nobody can post as a guest. If you see any post with the username Guest that means that they were once a member and their account was deleted.

There are three 'modes' you can see in the forum:

1. You are not logged in. This will show you a red banner at the top prompting you to register. More ads are inbetween posts and most forums are hidden.

2. You are logged in/registered. You see a different banner prompting you to subscribe. You can see more forums (not all - especially the OT) and the inbetween post ads are gone.

3. You are logged in and subscribed. Full access to the forum and features and you can post.

That's all


----------



## Glib Gurl (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you Nikos!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 2, 2009)

Go ahead Nikos!  Big ups to Nikos for always being on it!


----------



## Child0fGod (Oct 2, 2009)

Glib Gurl said:


> I just logged in and it said somethign about registering in order to read threads. I hope that it still costs to post . . . otherwise I want my five dollas back



lol. ditto... $6! 

(but, have read moderators note -- so thank you)


----------



## melissa-bee (Oct 10, 2009)

You scared me then, i just paid for my subscription yesterday.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, if this place stops charging then I'm leaving. There will be too many trolls to deal with, lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 11, 2009)

I dont think thats ever going to happen. The whole point of this place is that its exclusive, so many people arent going to dig into their pocket to post on a message board and thats a good thing even though we have 1000's of members we're exclusive. Did that just make any sense lol?


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Oct 11, 2009)

It better not! It has to remain exclusive!!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (May 3, 2010)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Yeah, if this place stops charging then I'm leaving. There will be too many trolls to deal with, lol.


Ur so right!!!!lol!


----------

